# Questions about having two dogs



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I know that everyone's experiences are different, but I'm hoping to receive some tips that may or may not be applicable to my situation. 

The questions I am asking are *NOT *for during the adjustment period when the dogs are getting used to each other, but when they've been together for a while. I understand about territorial issues, etc. 

Regarding beds, car seats, etc.: 

Do each of your dogs have their own beds and car seats, or do they have the ones which accommodate two? Since Nikki sleeps in the bed with me, her bed is really her living room "sofa." I was wondering if I should think about getting another bed in the same size, or should I get a larger bed to accommodate both? Also, I am planning on buying a double car seat, but I didn't know whether I should buy 2 separate car seats? 

I'm in the planning stage only right now. I understand all dogs are individuals, and some may want to be together all the time, while others may not. I don't know how it will work out for me, and I wanted to see how it is working for you. 

Thanks.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi Suzan, 

My three like separate spaces. They all have a carseat, they each have a crate where they eat and hang out when no one is home, and I have 3 beds in my office where they hang out when I'm working. They all sleep in bed with my husband and I. AND boy do they snuggle us. They love snuggling their people!

I wish they would cuddle more with eachother but they don't really - they'll get close sometimes but they don't share beds. My Havanese will cuddle with his girlfriend Sophie whom he has known since he was a puppy though. 

I think it depends on the dog - it also may have something do do with the way I raised them too, (crate training). I'd love to see them spend time together like Jett and Callie do but oh well.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I would plan on them both wanting their own space concerning beds, car seats, etc... Then let them decide if and when they want to share. I had 2 car seats in my car for the longest time when it was just Zoe & Jett. Zoe really didn't want to share. But Jett was persistent and kept hoping into hers. And when she didn't complain, I just let him stay there. Now I'm back to 2 car seats again. lol Zoe will join Jett if he's in a bed that she wants in. But he's not invited to join her if she's there first. It took a very long time for Zoe to join Jett so I'm thrilled with that. But more then anything I wanted 2 who would snuggle together. When Callie joined our family, she just automatically joined Jett in whatever bed he was in. 

But I think it's wisest to plan for them both to have their space until they choose differently. 

I'm sooooo excited for you!!!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

My two love having each other, but they do NOT like snuggling together...ever. I have always purchased beds that are smaller (made for 1). We currently have 2 beds, 1 bear rug mat (about 3 feet long x 2 feet wide, plush made for kids), and then they each have a kennel. We really need about two more beds to put around the house because they love to lay in them.

As for carseats, which I still don't have because of the cost, I would love to have a single 2-seater, but I think it's best to have two separate ones. With the double ones, the dog doesn't have a choice whether it's laying alone or with the other. In my opinion the separate ones are also safer because there is a 0% chance they can get into a little scrap over being too close. I plan on getting the ones overstock.com carries, the PetGear Medium booster seat (although I do wish it was deeper). The Lookout ones on GWLittle are perfect, but too expensive.

I also think it's best to have two separate car seats because if you have two vehicles, and you need to take one dog to one place and your husband needs to take the other dog to a different place, they will still both be secure in the cars. Sometimes when I travel, I only take one dog and my husband stays at home with the other so it would be nice to have two.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi Suzan,
Jack & Jill have their own car seats, but many times they like to be in the same one. And when we have to make room for a person and remove a car seat, they're absolutely fine with it. So I can't tell if they have a preference or not - it seems like they're ok with either. 

I have one large crate for the both of them, but we only use it to tell them to "go settle" when guests come over, so they're not jumping on them.

Otherwise, they lounge on the sofa in the living room and sleep with us on the bed, so neither really has his/her "own" space, and they seem fine with it.

Hope this helps!

Although they are littermates, so I don't know if that makes a difference.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Nikki's Mom said:


> I know that everyone's experiences are different, but I'm hoping to receive some tips that may or may not be applicable to my situation.
> 
> The questions I am asking are *NOT *for during the adjustment period when the dogs are getting used to each other, but when they've been together for a while. I understand about territorial issues, etc.
> 
> ...


We have several cuddlers all over the house...sometimes all 3 will pile in one, sometimes they go to their own spaces

All 3 sleep in bed with us at night and seem to choose their preferred spot on the bed (Daisy likes by our feet, Pip by our heads - on our pillows on top of our heads when she can get away with it , Gracie alternates lying up against either my husband or myself

In the car, since I already had 2 lookout car seats (one for each car), I just put the 2 seats in the backseat of my car and then sort of created a 3rd one by placing a few pillows with a washable blanket on top. I thought they may get hot squished together in the car.

Feeding stations are also separated so the alpha dog (Daisy) doesn't bully the others away from their food, but what happens is they seem to start at one bowl then Daisy will move to the other bowls and they switch. It's weird, but everyone seems to get enough to eat.

Walking them, we use a leash I learned about here...forgetting the name off the top of my head, but it splits higher up the main lead and has a swivelling device to keep the lower leashes from tangling when they walk around each other. I put Daisy and Pip on that one and Gracie gets her own (the two puppies on the joint leash just squabbled too much )

I'm so excited for you...can't wait til she arrives and we get pictures of them together!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

i have separate crates for my two, but they are in our bedroom and right next to each other. both dogs can see inside the other's crate (wire precision crates) and see me in bed. i prefer 2 separate crates because then i don't worry that something starts up when i'm not home and can't control it. also, after having the experience of recuperation after surgery, i want them both to be used to be in a crate by themselves. they love their crates/beds and occassionally will climb into a single one together. one time i left them in a single crate and i was worried the hour i was gone, lol. 

i have several beds scattered around the house, some are small and can only comfortably fit one of them and some are larger. occassionally they will climb into one of the beds together (of course i LOVE that and melt when it happens). other times one will be in one bed and the other will lie on the floor next to the bed. and still other times, one will climb into the bed nearest my feet and the other will want to get on my lap. 

sorry for the rambling and potentially TMI, but my advice is to give them separate spaces. after awhile you will be able to gauge if they prefer to be together or apart or sometimes both.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

forgot to mention that its about the same behavior on our bed: usually they are both on my pillow, sometimes one is on top of charlie or charlie's pillow and the other on mine. when they want to go to sleep, one of them will walk to the end of the bed and look at their crates.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Casanova and Bijou share everything from beds to carriers to water bowls. During the day, they snuggle alot in medium size dog beds that fit two with plenty of room to spare. But occasionally if Bijou is hyper, Casanova will go off to the side to seek some peace. At night, Bijou does sleep in her own crate which we did for potty training and to foster independence, and Casanova sleeps in his own bed. Otherwise they only want to share, they never seem to want their own things. I have to buy some booster seats...I never figured out what seats were best...


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

princessre said:


> Casanova and Bijou share everything from beds to carriers to water bowls. During the day, they snuggle alot in medium size dog beds that fit two with plenty of room to spare. But occasionally if Bijou is hyper, Casanova will go off to the side to seek some peace. At night, Bijou does sleep in her own crate which we did for potty training and to foster independence, and Casanova sleeps in his own bed. Otherwise they only want to share, they never seem to want their own things. I have to buy some booster seats...I never figured out what seats were best...


that is so cute, sophia! mine only seem to want what the other one has, hehe  or to make sure the other one didn't get something better. i honestly think its hilarious how they act like 18 month old toddlers when vying for my attention.

btw, in the car i use my double sturdibag buckled in the backseat. i have a lookout and i find that the dogs are calmer riding in the car when they can't see people/dogs/etc. walking by.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

You'll most likely have to wait & see if they want to share,beds,space,etc. Boo was an only furkid for 3 yrs & didn't want to share his space. Hannah was used to being with other Malts,so she wanted to share space, etc with Boo. I let them work it out. They reached a compromise. Boo lets her lay beside him,but she can't cuddle. He won't get in her bed with her,but she can lay on his with him,as long as she leaves a space between them. They can eat out of the same bowl peacefully & they've never had an "argument", but still, he won't let Hannah cuddle up. Rarely they nap butt to butt or back to back. But it works,they get along great.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh yeah, waterbowls. How do you handle that?


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Well considering B&E are 2 peas in a pod and are glued to each other LOL they share everything. They both share a lookout carseat and I just have 2 attachements hooked for their harnesses. With beds in the house, I have them all over the house but they are always together in the same one. It's funny b/c Benny's new spot is to lay under the end table while we watch tv. Well guess who has to go lay under the end table when he is there? YUP Emma! She is quite attached to her Benny. 

I never set it up that they should share....they decided that for themselves. It's so cute to see. They really are attached @ the hip!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

mom2bijou said:


> Well considering B&E are 2 peas in a pod and are glued to each other LOL they share everything. They both share a lookout carseat and I just have 2 attachements hooked for their harnesses. With beds in the house, I have them all over the house but they are always together in the same one. It's funny b/c Benny's new spot is to lay under the end table while we watch tv. Well guess who has to go lay under the end table when he is there? YUP Emma! She is quite attached to her Benny.
> 
> I never set it up that they should share....they decided that for themselves. It's so cute to see. They really are attached @ the hip!


That is so sweet, Tammy!! I love it too when I see Bijou sleeping with her chin propped up on Casanova. Or when Casanova sleeps on his back with his legs up in the air and Bijou sleeps draped across his abdomen! LOL!!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

tamizami said:


> that is so cute, sophia! mine only seem to want what the other one has, hehe  or to make sure the other one didn't get something better. i honestly think its hilarious how they act like 18 month old toddlers when vying for my attention.
> 
> btw, in the car i use my double sturdibag buckled in the backseat. i have a lookout and i find that the dogs are calmer riding in the car when they can't see people/dogs/etc. walking by.


Tami, thanks for the suggestion!! I will look into the double sturdibag!!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Nikki's Mom said:


> Oh yeah, waterbowls. How do you handle that?


I bought two waterbowls, but they only want to drink out of the same one. I put down two pads, but they only want to go on the same pad. I put down two plates, but they only want to eat off the same one, and then both eat off the next one. :HistericalSmiley: I think you will have to see what they want to do!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

they each have a bayou bowl in their separate eating areas (2 corners of the kitchen) and they each have a water bottle on their crate. they drink out of any of them, and at the end of each mealtime they go to each other's bowls to finish any last morsels left behind.

also, i got infant bibs so they each wear one while eating. it is really minimize facial mess and hair eating.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I'll have to try the infant bib. I don't have a big enough kitchen, so I couldn't put separate areas there. I'll just try some things and see what happens.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

First, I just want to say congratulations! I just read about your new addition! I am sooooo happy for you! :aktion033:

I had Susie for 2 years before getting Sadie, so she was used to being the only one and it took her a little while to adjust. At first I tried having them share a bed, but Susie was having none of that! So they each have their own beds, chairs and car seats. The girls are very close now and they probably wouldn't mind sharing, but they're used to having their own things at this point. But they do share a water bowl. I have a raised feeder with a food bowl on each end and water bowl in the middle. 

What's funny, and I didn't even realize this at first, is that when it comes to their beds, chairs and food bowls, Susie always chooses the left side and Sadie the right side. They're like that with everything! I've even noticed when they walk up steps, Susie goes up on the left and Sadie on the right. Oh, and even their tails - the tip of Susie's falls to the left and Sadie's to the right...lol! Just meant to be I suppose! :biggrin:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Tilly and Lacie have beds all over the house. Sometimes they sleep in one of them together, but most of the time, they're in a separate bed next to each other. I have 2 lookout car seats in my car (in the backseat) because I think they are more comfortable stretching out. But we only have 1 car seat in DH's Jeep, so they are together when we're in Phoenix.

They both eat in the kitchen about 3 ft away from each other. Never have a problem over food.

I use one very large water bowl that they both drink from.

Both sleep in bed with me and yes, they both have their own special place to sleep. 

There is only 1 place in the house that is exclusively Lacie's, and that's her Pink Pampered Princess House. Tilly is never, ever, ever, ever, under any circumstances allowed in the Princess House. And Tilly seems to know that's it's out of bounds for her as she never attempts to enter it either.

I have a chair and 1/2 from pottery barn that I read in or watch TV in. Both girls have their own place next to me on the chair. Sometimes Tilly takes Lacie's spot and that upsets Lacie. She will lay on the Ottoman and just look at me asking me to make Tilly move. She never growls or anything and she won't get in Tilly's spot instead. So I put Tilly in her spot and Lacie moves from the Ottoman to the Chair.

They'll work it out, believe me. If you have 2 beds, they may even take turns as to which bed they prefer.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

When I got Sophie I bought her separate stuff that was all her own. I didn't want Bailey to feel like Sophie was taking over her stuff. They each have their own bed, food bowl, water bowl, and blanket. They do sleep in one another's beds and sometimes sleep together in the same one. They drink and eat out of one another's bowls too. They both sleep with me at night and Bailey sleeps on her pillow next to me and Sophie sleeps on my pillow above my head. Sophie is so tiny that I didn't get another car seat because they fit in one together with plenty of room for them both to lay down.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Mine all have separate everything except a water bowl. We have one BIG water bowl for all 3 dogs. Now just because I buy a cute blue or pink bed for Jax or Kenz doesn't mean that's the dog who uses it. Jax likes to hang out in Kenzie's pink tent and Kenzie likes Jax's blue bed... 

Mine NEVER cuddle so there's no point for me to get a big bed for them. Right now Jax is laying by the window one one side of my office and Kenzie is in the bed on the other side. I like that they have their own space and I'm sure they like that too. I have a single car seat for Jax since he likes to look out of the window. I just have a seatbelt for Kenzie (she likes to bark if she can see out the window). 

Congrats btw!


----------

